# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Pfifferlinge

## guenny

Die Fotos habt ihr ja schon im Expatz-Foto-Fred gesehen.
Jetzt die Rezepte dazu:
Für beide Varianten putzen. Dann kräftig mit Mehl einstäuben (!) und anschließend im Sieb mit kaltem Wasser abspülen, sodann auf Krepp oder Küchentuch auslegen zum abtrocknen.

Variante FARANG: Ein bischen Dörrfleisch in Butter anbraten, dann eine feingeschnittenen Zwiebel ebenfalls mit anrösten. Wenn beides leicht gebräunt ist, die grob geschnittenen Pfifferlinge nacheinander dazugeben und ebenfalls scharf anbraten. Wenn eine Marone dazwischen ist, so what.
Evtl. noch etwas neutrales Pflanzenöl nachgießen. Zum SChluss mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen, dazu frisches Baguette oder Ciabatta. Anderes Brot geht natürlich auch.
Voilá!
Thai-Rezept folgt......

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Dann kräftig mit Mehl einstäuben (!)


Warum muß man das????

----------


## guenny

Daniel, stäubst du die Dinger mit Mehl ein (gilt für alle Pilze) dan bindet das viel Staub und Dreck der den Pilzen anhaftet. Einfach so.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach so!

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man Pilze nicht waschen soll. Stimmt das?

----------


## guenny

Nö, das Problem was damit angesprochen wird ist, dass die Pilze, liegen sie zu lange im Wasser, unheimlich viel Wasser aufsaugen und dann nicht gebraten werden könen sondern einfach nur im eigenen Sud "matschen".

----------

Günny, bist Du Koch?

----------


## guenny

Mit Leidenschaft und aus Hobby, ja.

----------

OK, wenn wir das nächstemal nach Ffm. zum Konsulat müssen, kommen wir zum Essen nach Wiesbaden.

----------


## guenny

Meldet euch rechtzeitig an, liebe Gäste sind stets willkommen!

----------

Kommen wir bei Gelegenheit gerne drauf zurück

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Guenny, hast Du nicht die Petersilie vergessen? :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

> Die Fotos habt ihr ja schon im Expatz-Foto-Fred gesehen.
> Jetzt die Rezepte dazu:
> Für beide Varianten putzen. Dann kräftig mit Mehl einstäuben (!) und anschließend im Sieb mit kaltem Wasser abspülen, sodann auf Krepp oder Küchentuch auslegen zum abtrocknen.
> 
> Variante FARANG: Ein bischen Dörrfleisch in Butter anbraten, dann eine feingeschnittenen Zwiebel ebenfalls mit anrösten. Wenn beides leicht gebräunt ist, die grob geschnittenen Pfifferlinge nacheinander dazugeben und ebenfalls scharf anbraten. Wenn eine Marone dazwischen ist, so what.
> Evtl. noch etwas neutrales Pflanzenöl nachgießen. Zum SChluss mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen, dazu frisches Baguette oder Ciabatta. Anderes Brot geht natürlich auch.
> Voilá!
> Thai-Rezept folgt......


Für mich persönlich gehört immer bissel frische,kleingehackte Petersilie zu den Pilzen.

----------


## guenny

Ihr habt beide recht, natürlich sollte man - so man hat - ein bischen frisch gehackte Petersilie drüber streuen. die Betonung liegt auf "so man hat."

----------


## konradadenauer

> Die Fotos habt ihr ja schon im Expatz-Foto-Fred gesehen.
> Jetzt die Rezepte dazu:
> Für beide Varianten putzen. Dann kräftig mit Mehl einstäuben (!) und anschließend im Sieb mit kaltem Wasser abspülen, sodann auf Krepp oder Küchentuch auslegen zum abtrocknen.
> 
> Variante FARANG: Ein bischen Dörrfleisch in Butter anbraten, dann eine feingeschnittenen Zwiebel ebenfalls mit anrösten. Wenn beides leicht gebräunt ist, die grob geschnittenen Pfifferlinge nacheinander dazugeben und ebenfalls scharf anbraten. Wenn eine Marone dazwischen ist, so what.
> Evtl. noch etwas neutrales Pflanzenöl nachgießen. Zum SChluss mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen, dazu frisches Baguette oder Ciabatta. Anderes Brot geht natürlich auch.
> Voilá!
> Thai-Rezept folgt......


Ich bin gerade am Grübeln, woher ich frische, oder auch eingedoste Pfifferlinge bekomme. Vom Brot mal ganz abgesehen.

----------


## Met Prik

@konradadenauer, wer bist du denn ueberhaupt? Stell dich erstmal vor.

----------


## maadamm

Das ist der Kumpel vom Phommes, der Phommes hat vor Jahren im Nittaya 
schon immer von einem Konrad geschrieben.   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

::  


> Das ist der Kumpel vom Phommes, der Phommes hat vor Jahren im Nittaya 
> schon immer von einem Konrad geschrieben.

----------

Ich habe mich immer ohne h geschrieben.....   ::  

Sorry, kann hier sonst gar nix aus Mangel an Wissen dazu beitragen.
Wenn ihr mich je loswerden wollt, gebt mir einfach entsprechende Pilze zum futtern.

 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Grüner Knollenblätterpilz.

Das rote mit den weissen Punkten verursacht eher Halluzinationen.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------

Aber bitte etwas, was schnell geht. Bauchschmerzen über Tage wären nicht so nett.

----------


## konradadenauer

Alles ist Gift. Es kommt lediglich auf die Konzentration an.

Paracellsius (oder so ähnlich)

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich liebe mein Leben
und lebe gern   ::

----------

